#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  The How of Happiness

## ahmed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                                   
* 
The How of Happiness: A Scientific Approach to Getting the Life You Want
By Sonja Lyubomirsky*


    * Publisher:   Penguin Press HC, The
    * Number Of Pages:   384
    * Publication Date:   2007-12-27
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   159420148X
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9781594201486 



Product Description:

You can change your personal capacity for happiness. Research psychologist Sonja Lyubomirsky's pioneering concept of the 40% solution shows you how

Drawing on her own groundbreaking research with thousands of men and women, research psychologist and University of California professor of psychology Sonja Lyubomirsky has pioneered a detailed yet easy-to-follow plan to increase happiness in our day-to-day lives-in the short term and over the long term. The How of Happiness is a different kind of happiness book, one that offers a comprehensive guide to understanding what happiness is, and isn't, and what can be done to bring us all closer to the happy life we envision for ourselves. Using more than a dozen uniquely formulated happiness-increasing strategies, The How of Happiness offers a new and potentially life- changing way to understand our innate potential for joy and happiness as well as our ability to sustain it in our lives.

Beginning with a short diagnostic quiz that helps readers to first quantify and then to understand what she describes as their "happiness set point," Lyubomirsky reveals that this set point determines just 50 percent of happiness while a mere 10 percent can be attributed to differences in life circumstances or situations. This leaves a startling, and startlingly underdeveloped, 40 percent of our capacity for happiness within our power to change.

Lyubomirsky's "happiness strategies" introduce readers to the concept of intentional activities, mindful actions that they can use to achieve a happier life. These include exercises in practicing optimism when imagining the future, instruction in how best to savor life's pleasures in the here and now, and a thoroughgoing explanation of the importance of staying active to being happy. Helping readers find the right fit between the goals they set and the activities she suggests, Lyubomirsky also helps readers understand the many obstacles to happiness as well as how to harness individual strengths to overcome them. Always emphasizing how much of our happiness is within our control, Lyubomirsky addresses the "scientific how" of her happiness research, demystifying the many myths that unnecessarily complicate its pursuit. Unlike those of many self-help books, all her recommendations are supported by scientific research.

The How of Happiness is both a powerful contribution to the field of positive psychology and a gift to all those who have questioned their own well- being and sought to take their happiness into their own hands.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*



Happiness at Work: Maximizing Your Psychological Capital for Success
By Jessica Pryce-Jones


    * Publisher:   Wiley
    * Number Of Pages:   254
    * Publication Date:   2010-04-19
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0470689420
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780470689424



Product Description:

Sharing the results of her four-year research journey in simple, jargon-free language, Pryce-Jones exposes the secrets of being happy at work.

    * Focuses on what happiness really means in a work context and why it matters to individuals and organisations in both human and financial terms
    * Equips readers with the information, knowledge and skills to make the most of the nearly 100,000 hours that they'll spend at work over a lifetime
    * Demystifies psychological research through a fascinating array of  anecdotes, case studies, and interviews from people in the trenches of the working world, including business world-leaders, politicians, particle physicists, and philosophers, sheep farmers, waitresses, journalists, teachers, and lawyers, to name just a few





he Art of Happiness in a Troubled World
By Dalai Lama, Howard Cutler M.D.


    * Publisher:   Doubleday Religion
    * Number Of Pages:   368
    * Publication Date:   2009-10-06
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0767920643
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780767920643



Product Description:

Blending common sense and modern psychiatry, The Art of Happiness in a Troubled World applies Buddhist tradition to twenty-first-century struggles in a relevant way. The result is a wise approach to dealing with human problems that is both optimistic and realistic, even in the most challenging times.

How can we expect to find happiness and meaning in our lives when the modern world seems such an unhappy place?

His Holiness the Dalai Lama has suffered enormously throughout his life, yet he always seems to be smiling and serene. How does he do it? In The Art of Happiness in a Troubled World, Dr. Cutler walks readers through the Dalai Lama's philosophy on how to achieve peace of mind and come to terms with life's inherent suffering. Together, the two examine the roots of many of the problems facing the world and show us how we can approach these calamities in a way that alleviates suffering, and helps us along in our personal quests to be happy. Through stories, meditations, and in-depth conversations, the Dalai Lama teaches readers to identify the cultural influences and ways of thinking that lead to personal unhappiness, making sense of the hardships we face personally, as well as the afflictions suffered by others.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: The How of Happiness

----------


## ahmed

PEACE BE UPON YOU, THE WAY TO HAPPINESS , GIVE YOUR MIND TIME TO THINK AND TAKE THE CORRECT DECISION ,FIVE MINUTES CAN CHANGE YOUR LIFE FOR EVER



    Questions and Answers about Islam for non-Muslims:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    Links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stream Peace TV
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stream Huda TV
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Offering free short courses and BA in Islamic Studies!

    Learn more about Islam, and ask your questions here: (Toll free Tel. # within the USA and Canada)
    1 877 WHY ISLAM
    1 800 662 ISLAM
    1-800-95-FATWA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    List of Recommended Sites:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]...

----------


## sarah_9

Hello,

Happiness lies within us, all you have to do is to search in your soul and spread that happiness all around.

Regards,
sarah_9

----------


## dcciie251

Happiness can also be defined by our physiology. Researchers can identify happy people by their brain waves, their predominant hormones, and by the chemical make up of their cells . As people’s moods shift from tense to happy, researchers can measure changes in blood pressure, heart beat and circulation. The Institute of Heart Math studies variability in heart rate and finds that people who are feeling happy have very regular heart beats while those who are stressed or unhappy have irregular heart beats. They use this pattern to create biofeedback machines that help people learn how to develop happier thought and behavior patterns. All of these physiological markers show researchers that feeling happy has definite benefits for our bodies and each marker becomes a definition of happiness.

----------


## excelvou

That's great, Inspiring me thank you

----------


## moonpreston

bad stuff happens to everyone, they just don't tell you about it. It depends on how you look at certain situations. focus on the positive aspects instead of the negative ones. There is always a positive side to something. good luck

----------


## DrewGooden

When you're with the like, most people be shown a significant about the organisation and about by yourself, too, Sampson says. It was subsequently great. It was subsequently an appealing system. Many mankind has a good notion what theyre trying to find. A tremendous piece of posting start train inside National basketball association is something that is well prepared.Sampson placed Indiana inside June 2007 upon charges along with six NCAA laws violations regarding intense phone calls as well as text messages for you to recruits along with failing to possibly be imminent concerning the transgression. The guy turned out to be from the tool using the San Antonio Spur through-out the season before getting started with Scott Skiles Milwaukee Dollars team.

----------


## Chloe Taylor

Well the greatest way of finding happiness is that a person should be having a good job and a loving wife.....

----------


## Michealleo

This is the thing that every individual try to fine in his or her life .... To measure the goodness of life by its delights and pleasures and safety is to apply a false standard.  On the contrary, obedience to law, respect for others, mastery of self, joy in servicethese constitute the abundant life. ..... Thanks

----------


## ahmed

```

     

Islamic sites in deferent ********






ENGLISH 

http://www.islamhouse.org/en/index.php
http://www.todayislam.com
http://www.beconvinced.com
http://www.thetruereligion.org
http://www.it-is-truth.org
http://www.islamunveiled.org
http://www.discoverislam.com
http://www.lordswrds.com
http://www.plaintruth.org
http://www.islam-qa.com
http://www.sultan.org
http://www.prophetmuhammed.org
http://www.islam-guide.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/english/index.htm
http://lordswords.com/

*******

Philippino-TAGALOG  - 

http://www.phil-islamic-info.org
http://www.al-sunnah.com/philppine
http://ummah.net/alsalafyoon/Filipino/filipino.htm
http://www.angislam.org/tagalog/index.htm
http://www.phil-islamic-info.org
http://www.jdci.org/publications/inside.htm
http://www.religionofislam.com/philipine/index.htm

*******

TAMIL 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/tamil
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconVall...00/unarvu.html
http://msnhomepages.talkcity.com/SpiritSt/tamilquraan/
http://www.gahra.com/galyat.htm
http://www.a1realism.com
http://www.tamilislam.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/tamil/index.htm

*******

KOREAN 

http://www.islamkorea.com/
http://www.quran.or.kr
http://www.islaminkorea.org/
http://members.nbci.com/islamkorea/
http://www.islam.co.kr/
http://www.islaminkorea.org/
http://www.geocities.com/zubairkhan_99/
http://www.religionofislam.com/korean/index.htm

*******

Albanian 

http://www.albislam.com/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/6875/main.html
http://www.iiu.edu.my/deed/quran/albanian/index.html
http://www.religionofislam.com/albanian/index.htm

*******

Dutch 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/dutch
http://www.islamway.com/dutch/index.php
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_d.html
http://www.unternehmen.com/IZ/
http://www.salaam.nl/islam1.shtml
http://www.wi.leidenuniv.nl/~mchabab/islam_nl.html
http://www.wamy.co.uk/leaflets/dutchmenu.html
http://www.alwaqf.org
http://www.islamic.org
http://www.religionofislam.com/dutch/index.htm

*******

French 

http://www.islamhouse.org/fr/index.php
http://www.al-sunnah.com/french
http://www.islam-guide.com/frn
http://www.islaam.com/Section.asp?id=2
http://www.islamzine.com/francais/
http://www.islamway.com/fre
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_f.html
http://www.edu.gel.usherb.ca/elmm01/...eferences.html
http://www.sourceislam.com/
http://www.islamicnews.org/english/index.html
http://www.al-ilmiyah.com/
http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=fre&dgn=3
http://www.centre-islamique.com/Arti...d_en_islam.htm
http://www.muslimfr.com
http://www.pal-soft.com/palestine/
http://www.islamic-knowledge.com/Francais
http://communities.msn.com/Islametle...nsFrancophones
http://www.moslim.8m.com/
http://home.nordnet.fr/~fhespel/
http://islamfrance.free.fr
http://www.wamy.co.uk/leaflets/frenchmenu.html
http://www.harunyahya.org/fr/index.html
http://www.muslimsonline.com/~bern
http://www.butin.org/Pagefrancais.html
http://www.religionofislam.com/french/index.htm

*******

Indonesian 

http://www.islamhouse.org/id/index.php
http://www.al-sunnah.com/indonesian
http://www.al-islam.com/ISite.htm
http://www.isnet.org/dasar_islam/
http://www.alsofwah.or.id/
http://www.aldakwah.com
http://www.tasabeeh.com/ourfaith/ourfaithIndonesia.htm
http://www.qurancomplex.org/
http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=ind&dgn=3
http://jupiter.centrin.net.id/~oqckpeuy/
http://www.alsofwah.or.id
http://www.jdci.org/publications/inside.htm
http://www.isnet.org/dasar_islam/
http://www.sabili.ku.org
http://www.sultan.org/audio/indo.htm

*******

Malaysian 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/malaysian
http://www.solat.net/
http://www.al-islam.com/mal/
http://www.al-islam.com/MSite.htm
http://members.xoom.com/Salafiyyun/salaf.htm
http://come.to/dakwah
http://www.religionofislam.com/malay/index.htm

*******

Sinhala 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/senhali
http://www.religionofislam.com/synhelese/index.htm

*******

Spanish 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/spanish
http://www.islamzine.com/espanol/
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_s.html
http://www.planet.com.mx/islam
http://www.iad.org/
http://www.qurancomplex.org/esp/
http://www.alsalafyoon.com/Spanish/spanish.htm
http://www.mezquitaibrahim.org/Hadices.htm
http://www.iad.org
http://www.dar-us-salam.com/s-spanish.htm
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/books/islam_s.html
http://www.muslims.net/Bism_Rabbik_F...ion/libros.htm
http://www.islamic***.com/?folder=spanish
http://www.islamtoday.com/biglinks.htm#foreign
http://www.***islam.com
http://islamicity.com/education/iham...on/ihame/5.asp
http://www.islamerica.org.ar
http://www.islamic***.com/?folder=spanish
http://ahlulqiblah.8k.com/
http://www.latinmuslims.com/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/3351
http://babel.altavista.com/translat...ld&frame=random
http://www.islam-guide.com/es/
http://www.religionofislam.com/spanish/index.htm

*******

Turkish 

http://www.islamhouse.org/tk/index.php
http://www.al-sunnah.com/turkish
http://www.harunyahya.org/
http://www.al-islaam.de/hp/Tauhid___...d___aqida.html
http://www.al-islaam.de/hp/Links/links.html
http://www.menar.net
http://www.al-islam.com/trk/
http://users.belgacom.net/eseri/
http://ceyshussunne.8m.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/turkish/index.htm

*******

Portuguese 

http://www.islam.com.br/file1.htm
http://www.islam.org.br
http://www.iqraeditora.com.br/
http://www.geocities.com/~alminar/
http://avsete.fst.com.br/~sbmrjbr/
http://www.alfurqan.pt
http://muttaqun.com/index-portuguese.html
http://www.mohamad.hpg.ig.com.br/nao_se_surpreenda.htm
http://www.religionofislam.com/portuguese/index.htm

*******

Italian 

http://www.arab.it/islam.html
http://www.quraan.com/Italian/Default.asp
http://www.arabia-saudita.it/Ambasci...roduzione.html
http://www.wamy.co.uk/quranitalian/frame.html
http://www.islam-online.it
http://www.islam-guide.com/it/
http://www.religionofislam.com/italian/index.htm



*******

Tahi 

http://www.muslimthai.com/
http://www.addeen.com/
http://www.muslimthai.com/islam/maodoor.html
http://www.muslimthai.com/quran/
http://www.sunnahcyber.com/
http://www.religionofislam.com/thai/index.htm

*******

Urdu 

http://www.islamway.com/urdu/index.htm
http://www.pakdata.com/quran/
http://www.dar-us-salam.com/s-urdu.htm
http://www.taiba.org/Khutab/khutab.htm
http://www.qurancomplex.org/
http://www.gahra.com/galyat.htm
http://islamicity.com/radio/ch156.htm
http://www.as-sahwah.com/audio/urdu.htm
http://www.allaahuakbar.net/urdu/index.htm
http://www.geocities.com/auua7/namaz/main.htm
http://www.geocities.com/ski_hawk2001/
http://www.albalagh.net/audio/
http://www.hadayet.net
http://www.religionofislam.com/urdu/index.htm

*******

German (Deutsch) 

http://www.al-islaam.de
http://www.muslim-markt.de
http://www.minhaj.de/Deutsch/deutsch.html
http://www.salaf.de
http://www.islam.de/
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/books/nawawi_g.html
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_g.html
http://www.al-islam.com/ger/
http://www.radioislam.net/protocols/quote-ger.htm
http://www.islamic.org
http://www.islamworld.net
http://www.harunyahya.org/de/index.html
http://www.islam-guide.com/de/
http://www.religionofislam.com/german/index.htm

*******

Swahili 

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Parthenon/2355/
http://www.religionofislam.com/swahili/index.htm

*******

Japanese 

http://www.isuramu.net/kuruan/index.html
http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=jpn&dgn=3
http://www.isuramu.net/kuruan/index.html
http://www.islamcenter.or.jp
http://www.islam-guide.com/jp/
http://www.religionofislam.com/japanese/index.htm

*******

Chinese 

http://www.islamhouse.org/ch/index.php
http://www.glink.net.hk/~hkiya/index.html
http://www.glink.net.hk/~hkiya/c_quran.html
http://www.wamy.co.uk/cn-islam1/cn-mainFrame.htm
http://www.islam-guide.com/cn/
http://www.islam-guide.com/cs/
http://www.islam-guide.com/ct/
http://www.religionofislam.com/chinese/index.htm

*******

Bangla 

http://www.muslimtents.com/banglaquran/quran/list.html
http://www.banglaislam.com/main.htm
http://listen.to/banglaquran
http://www.gahra.com/galyat.htm
http://www.religionofislam.com/bengali/index.htm
http://www.al-madeena.com/bangla

*******

Russian 

http://saaid.net/r/

*******

Swedish 

http://home.swipnet.se/islamguiden/
http://www.darulhadith.com/
http://www.kavkaz.org/
http://www.islamiska.org
http://www.islam.ch/mms/
http://www.islamiska.org
http://www.islamguiden.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/swedish/index.htm

*******

Ukranian 

http://www.kavkaz.org/
http://www.religionofislam.com/ukranian/index.htm

*******

Farsi 

http://www.ahlesonnat.com/
http://www.religionofislam.com/farsi/index.htm



*******

Somalian 

http://www.somaliislamic.com/
http://www.religionofislam.com/somalian/index.htm

*******

Hausa 

http://www.qurancomplex.org/
http://www.religionofislam.com/hausa/index.htm

*******

Uzbek 

http://www.muslimuzbekistan.boom.ru/
http://www.islamnuri.com/
http://www.muslimuzbekistan.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/uzbeki/index.htm



*******

Vietnamese 

http://www.angelfire.com/vt/vietnamesemuslims

*******

Romania 

http://www.islam.ro
http://www.islam.ro/Coran.htm
http://www.islam.ro/femeia.htm

*******

Kurdistan 

http://www.islam4kurds.com

*******

Nepalese 

http://www.religionofislam.com/nepalese/index.htm



*******

Pushto 

http://www.religionofislam.com/pushto/index.htm

*******

Yoruba 

http://www.religionofislam.com/yoruba/index.htm

*******

     /    
http://www.saaid.net/book/97.zip



     
http://saaid.net/Anshatah/dawah/Islamic.zip

*******

   
A Brief Illustrated Guide To Understanding Islam
 pdf
http://www.islam-guide.com/islam-guide.pdf

*******

   
http://www.islamhouse.org/en/books.php

*******


 
  
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/albn/albn2219.doc
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/albn/albn2219.pdf

*******

         
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1691.pdf

*******

       - 
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1696.pdf

*******

  - 
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1697.pdf

*******

    - 
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1698.pdf

*******


French    
http://www.islamhouse.org/fr/books.pdf 



```

----------


## ahmed

```

       .  


   


      .  

   


ENGLISH 

http://www.islamhouse.org/en/index.php
http://www.todayislam.com
http://www.beconvinced.com
http://www.thetruereligion.org
http://www.it-is-truth.org
http://www.islamunveiled.org
http://www.discoverislam.com
http://www.lordswrds.com
http://www.plaintruth.org
http://www.islam-qa.com
http://www.sultan.org
http://www.prophetmuhammed.org
http://www.islam-guide.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/english/index.htm
http://lordswords.com/

Philippino-TAGALOG  - 

http://www.islamphil.com
http://www.phil-islamic-info.org
http://www.al-sunnah.com/philppine
http://ummah.net/alsalafyoon/Filipino/filipino.htm
http://www.angislam.org/tagalog/index.htm
http://www.phil-islamic-info.org
http://www.jdci.org/publications/inside.htm
http://www.religionofislam.com/philipine/index.htm

TAMIL 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/tamil
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconVal...300/unarvu.html
http://msnhomepages.talkcity.com/SpiritSt/tamilquraan/
http://www.gahra.com/galyat.htm
http://www.a1realism.com
http://www.tamilislam.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/tamil/index.htm

KOREAN 

http://www.islamkorea.com/
http://www.quran.or.kr
http://www.islaminkorea.org/
http://members.nbci.com/islamkorea/
http://www.islam.co.kr/
http://www.islaminkorea.org/
http://www.geocities.com/zubairkhan_99/
http://www.religionofislam.com/korean/index.htm

TALAGO 

http://www.gahra.com/galyat.htm

Albanian 

http://www.albislam.com/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/6875/main.html
http://www.iiu.edu.my/deed/quran/albanian/index.html
http://www.religionofislam.com/albanian/index.htm



Bosnian 

http://www.bih.org/
http://www.kuranikerim.com/bosnian/m_indexb.htm
http://www.saffbih.com
http://novihorizonti.islambosna.com
http://members.xoom.com/rijaset_bih/
http://www.rijaset.net
http://www.internet.ba/medresa/
http://www.islambosna.com
www.islambh.cjb.net/
http://members.xoom.com/quranbosnia/
http://members.xoom.com/rijaset_bih/
http://www.islambih.8m.com
http://www.nedim.multicom.ba/Mladi_Muslimani/
http://www.geocities.com/CollegePar...70/islamic.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ms/books/izetbegovic.html
http://bosislzajusa.bizland.com
http://www.ibn-ejub.com.ba/itekst.htm
http://www.geocities.com/izzaira/Islam/A_1x.html
http://www.medinabosna.com
http://www.furqan.org.ba
http://www.islambh.cjb.net
http://www.hyahya.org/bos/index.html
http://www.religionofislam.com/bosnian/index.htm



Dutch 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/dutch
http://www.islamway.com/dutch/index.php
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_d.html
http://www.unternehmen.com/IZ/
http://www.salaam.nl/islam1.shtml
http://www.wi.leidenuniv.nl/~mchabab/islam_nl.html
http://www.wamy.co.uk/leaflets/dutchmenu.html
http://www.alwaqf.org
http://www.islamic.org
http://www.religionofislam.com/dutch/index.htm



Finnish

http://www.geocities.com/ummuabdullah
http://www.rabita.fi/annur/2_99/index.html
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Rhodes/9005/
http://www.crosswinds.net/~opas/
http://members.surfeu.fi/ummuabdullah/
http://www.religionofislam.com/finnish/index.htm



French 

http://www.islamhouse.org/fr/index.php
http://www.al-sunnah.com/french
http://www.islam-guide.com/frn
http://www.islaam.com/Section.asp?id=2
http://www.islamzine.com/francais/
http://www.islamway.com/fre
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_f.html
http://www.edu.gel.usherb.ca/elmm01...references.html
http://www.sourceislam.com/
http://www.islamicnews.org/english/index.html
http://www.al-ilmiyah.com/
http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=fre&dgn=3
http://www.centre-islamique.com/Art...ad_en_islam.htm
http://www.muslimfr.com
http://www.pal-soft.com/palestine/
http://www.islamic-knowledge.com/Francais
http://communities.msn.com/Islametl...ansFrancophones
http://www.moslim.8m.com/
http://home.nordnet.fr/~fhespel/
http://islamfrance.free.fr
http://www.wamy.co.uk/leaflets/frenchmenu.html
http://www.harunyahya.org/fr/index.html
http://www.muslimsonline.com/~bern
http://www.butin.org/Pagefrancais.html
http://www.religionofislam.com/french/index.htm

Indonesian 

http://www.islamhouse.org/id/index.php
http://www.al-sunnah.com/indonesian
http://www.al-islam.com/ISite.htm
http://www.isnet.org/dasar_islam/
http://www.alsofwah.or.id/
http://www.aldakwah.com
http://www.tasabeeh.com/ourfaith/ourfaithIndonesia.htm
http://www.qurancomplex.org/
http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=ind&dgn=3
http://jupiter.centrin.net.id/~oqckpeuy/
http://www.alsofwah.or.id
http://www.jdci.org/publications/inside.htm
http://www.isnet.org/dasar_islam/
http://www.sabili.ku.org
http://www.sultan.org/audio/indo.htm

Malaysian 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/malaysian
http://www.solat.net/
http://www.al-islam.com/mal/
http://www.al-islam.com/MSite.htm
http://members.xoom.com/Salafiyyun/salaf.htm
http://come.to/dakwah
http://www.religionofislam.com/malay/index.htm

Sinhala 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/senhali
http://www.religionofislam.com/synhelese/index.htm

Spanish 

http://www.al-sunnah.com/spanish
http://www.islamzine.com/espanol/
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_s.html
http://www.planet.com.mx/islam
http://www.iad.org/
http://www.qurancomplex.org/esp/
http://www.alsalafyoon.com/Spanish/spanish.htm
http://www.mezquitaibrahim.org/Hadices.htm
http://www.iad.org
http://www.dar-us-salam.com/s-spanish.htm
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/books/islam_s.html
http://www.muslims.net/Bism_Rabbik_...tion/libros.htm
http://www.islamicweb.com/?folder=spanish
http://www.islamtoday.com/biglinks.htm#foreign
http://www.webislam.com
http://islamicity.com/education/iha...ion/ihame/5.asp
http://www.islamerica.org.ar
http://www.islamicweb.com/?folder=spanish
http://ahlulqiblah.8k.com/
http://www.latinmuslims.com/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/3351
http://babel.altavista.com/translat...ld&frame=random
http://www.islam-guide.com/es/
http://www.religionofislam.com/spanish/index.htm



Turkish 

http://www.islamhouse.org/tk/index.php
http://www.al-sunnah.com/turkish
http://www.harunyahya.org/
http://www.al-islaam.de/hp/Tauhid__...id___aqida.html
http://www.al-islaam.de/hp/Links/links.html
http://www.menar.net
http://www.al-islam.com/trk/
http://users.belgacom.net/eseri/
http://ceyshussunne.8m.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/turkish/index.htm

Portuguese 

http://www.islam.com.br/file1.htm
http://www.islam.org.br
http://www.iqraeditora.com.br/
http://www.geocities.com/~alminar/
http://avsete.fst.com.br/~sbmrjbr/
http://www.alfurqan.pt
http://muttaqun.com/index-portuguese.html
http://www.mohamad.hpg.ig.com.br/nao_se_surpreenda.htm
http://www.religionofislam.com/portuguese/index.htm



Italian 

http://www.arab.it/islam.html
http://www.quraan.com/Italian/Default.asp
http://www.arabia-saudita.it/Ambasc...troduzione.html
http://www.wamy.co.uk/quranitalian/frame.html
http://www.islam-online.it
http://www.islam-guide.com/it/
http://www.religionofislam.com/italian/index.htm



Tahi 

http://www.muslimthai.com/
http://www.addeen.com/
http://www.muslimthai.com/islam/maodoor.html
http://www.muslimthai.com/quran/
http://www.sunnahcyber.com/
http://www.religionofislam.com/thai/index.htm

Urdu 

http://www.islamway.com/urdu/index.htm
http://www.pakdata.com/quran/
http://www.dar-us-salam.com/s-urdu.htm
http://www.taiba.org/Khutab/khutab.htm
http://www.qurancomplex.org/
http://www.gahra.com/galyat.htm
http://islamicity.com/radio/ch156.htm
http://www.as-sahwah.com/audio/urdu.htm
http://www.allaahuakbar.net/urdu/index.htm
http://www.geocities.com/auua7/namaz/main.htm
http://www.geocities.com/ski_hawk2001/
http://www.albalagh.net/audio/
http://www.hadayet.net
http://www.religionofislam.com/urdu/index.htm

German (Deutsch) 

http://www.al-islaam.de
http://www.muslim-markt.de
http://www.minhaj.de/Deutsch/deutsch.html
http://www.salaf.de
http://www.islam.de/
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/books/nawawi_g.html
http://www.orst.edu/groups/msa/quran/index_g.html
http://www.al-islam.com/ger/
http://www.radioislam.net/protocols/quote-ger.htm
http://www.islamic.org
http://www.islamworld.net
http://www.harunyahya.org/de/index.html
http://www.islam-guide.com/de/
http://www.religionofislam.com/german/index.htm

Swahili 

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Parthenon/2355/
http://www.religionofislam.com/swahili/index.htm

Japanese 

http://www.isuramu.net/kuruan/index.html
http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=jpn&dgn=3
http://www.isuramu.net/kuruan/index.html
http://www.islamcenter.or.jp
http://www.islam-guide.com/jp/
http://www.religionofislam.com/japanese/index.htm

Chinese 

http://www.islamhouse.org/ch/index.php
http://www.glink.net.hk/~hkiya/index.html
http://www.glink.net.hk/~hkiya/c_quran.html
http://www.wamy.co.uk/cn-islam1/cn-mainFrame.htm
http://www.islam-guide.com/cn/
http://www.islam-guide.com/cs/
http://www.islam-guide.com/ct/
http://www.religionofislam.com/chinese/index.htm

Bangla 

http://www.muslimtents.com/banglaquran/quran/list.html
http://www.banglaislam.com/main.htm
http://listen.to/banglaquran
http://www.gahra.com/galyat.htm
http://www.religionofislam.com/bengali/index.htm
http://www.al-madeena.com/bangla

Russian 

http://saaid.net/r/

Swedish 

http://home.swipnet.se/islamguiden/
http://www.darulhadith.com/
http://www.kavkaz.org/
http://www.islamiska.org
http://www.islam.ch/mms/
http://www.islamiska.org
http://www.islamguiden.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/swedish/index.htm

Danish

http://www.islamiska.org
http://www.wamy.co.uk/leaflets/danishmenu.html
http://www.radioislam.net/protocols/quote-dan.htm
http://www.al-islam.dk
http://www.religionofislam.com/danish/index.htm

Ukranian 

http://www.kavkaz.org/
http://www.religionofislam.com/ukranian/index.htm

Farsi 

http://www.ahlesonnat.com/
http://www.religionofislam.com/farsi/index.htm

Somalian 

http://www.somaliislamic.com/
http://www.religionofislam.com/somalian/index.htm

Hausa 

http://www.qurancomplex.org/
http://www.religionofislam.com/hausa/index.htm

Uzbek 

http://www.muslimuzbekistan.boom.ru/
http://www.islamnuri.com/
http://www.muslimuzbekistan.com
http://www.religionofislam.com/uzbeki/index.htm

Polish

http://www.planetaislam.com
http://www.islam.pl
http://free.ngo.pl/islamiq/
http://www.religionofislam.com/polish/index.htm

Vietnamese 

http://www.angelfire.com/vt/vietnamesemuslims

Svenska

http://www.radioislam.net/protocols/quote-sve.htm

Romania 

http://www.islam.ro
http://www.islam.ro/Coran.htm
http://www.islam.ro/femeia.htm



Kurdistan 

http://www.islam4kurds.com




 (  ) Magyar

http://www.religionofislam.com/hungarian/index.htm



Malayalam

http://www.religionofislam.com/malayalam/index.htm


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nepalese 

http://www.religionofislam.com/nepalese/index.htm

Pushto 

http://www.religionofislam.com/pushto/index.htm

Ughur

http://www.religionofislam.com/uighur/index.htm

Yoruba 

http://www.religionofislam.com/yoruba/index.htm

 
     /    
http://www.saaid.net/book/97.zip

     
http://saaid.net/Anshatah/dawah/Islamic.zip

  
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=92&book=1056

   
A Brief Illustrated Guide To Understanding Islam
 pdf
http://www.islam-guide.com/islam-guide.pdf

      
Dawa Tools
http://islamic-ef.org/arabic/begin/tools.zip

   
http://www.islamhouse.org/en/books.php


 
  
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/albn/albn2219.doc
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/albn/albn2219.pdf


Bosnian 
  
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/bosn/bosn2230.doc


Bulgarian 
    
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/blgr/blgr2223.doc
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/blgr/blgr2223.pdf


Chechen 
   
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/chchn/chchn2232.txt

Hungarian  - 
  -   
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1687.pdf

         
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1691.pdf

       - 
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1696.pdf

  - 
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1697.pdf



    - 
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1698.pdf

   - 

www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1699.pdf

 
http://www.islamhouse.com/dc/books/hng/hng1734.pdf


French    
http://www.islamhouse.org/fr/books.pdf




           

  

www.tttt4.com 



```

----------


## GillDoreen

It looks like exactly what I need at the moment. I'm having a hard time enjoying things lately, so thank you for sharing!

----------

